# CPS Repair



## TAW (Dec 8, 2016)

I am a Platinum CPS member and I have always had great experiences with CPS and felt it has been worth the money. I most recent experience is making me question that and I am curious if this is an anomaly or standard for CPS?

A few weeks ago, I dropped my 1DX MII with a 100-400 II on a curb . I could separate the lens and the camera w/o causing any more damage. They were overnighted to CPS (California) and received by CPS on 11/28

100-400 Lens:
11/28:	Received by CPS
11/29:	Received repair estimate, within preauthorized amounts
12/7:	Shipped back to me by CPS

That’s an 8-day turnaround. With Platinum membership, it is supposed to be a 2-day turnaround. When I politely asked about the delay, the CPS support person (Iris) told me there were no parts delay they were just busy this time of year. I was told very directly that I should read my membership details. No sorry for it taking so long, do you need a loaner... (for fairness, the person I talked with a few days earlier was very apologetic and did offer me a loaner). 

I then asked about my camera (currently on day 9 and counting at CPS) which required an additional authorization because the total was over the $450 preauthorized (the authorization was given within 24 hours of notice). I was put on hold, she came back about 3 minutes later and said she and been on hold would it be ok if she just emailed me. I said no problem. That was yesterday afternoon, as of this morning, no email. 

Lucky for me, I am not in crisis need to get these back but this experience with CPS has been terrible. If I did need this back quickly, I would be extremely frustrated. Now I am just slightly irritated ;D All my other experiences have been very good…

Back to my original question – is this what others are experiencing with CPS for repair times and customer service?

Have a GREAT day!
tom


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 8, 2016)

Call back with your case number. You will possibly get a more helpful person. It is a very busy season, and there are a limited number of camera repair people. Sometimes when its busy, things pile up so those who call get better attention.

Ask for a additional discount due to the delay.


----------



## TAW (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. Below is the update...

I called back tonight and talked to Jerry. He was very helpful. He asked me when I needed my camera and I told him next Wednesday. He was able to communicate with a person in the service center named Kathleen via instant messenger and they think they will be able to get my camera out today.

I didn't ask for a discount because I felt the repair charge was really reasonable and I am the one that dropped the camera. I just wanted to get the camera back and they are going to make that happen. If the delay would have impacted me financially, I probably would be more aggressive about wanting a discount.

Thanks Jerry, Kathleen and the technician (who is probably overworked right now) for getting my camera back to me.

tom


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm glad that someone seems to be taking charge.

Let us know after you receive it back and test it out.


----------



## timmy_650 (Dec 9, 2016)

TAW said:


> No sorry for it taking so long, do you need a loaner... (for fairness, the person I talked with a few days earlier was very apologetic and did offer me a loaner).
> 
> Lucky for me, I am not in crisis need to get these back but this experience with CPS has been terrible. If I did need this back quickly, I would be extremely frustrated. Now I am just slightly irritated ;D All my other experiences have been very good…



So if need your camera you would of got a loaner which is really nice. Then you would probably be fine with them taking so long. I know things like this are really frustrating and is nice to vent. They do a really good job most of the time. I am mad with package deliver company right now. They all tell you the day your package is coming and then it is late half of the time.


----------

